# Fighters to be banned from the UFC!!



## AceHBK (Jul 13, 2009)

I knew that title would get your attention!! 
Well Dana White has a issue with EA Sports. 

Before THQ made the deal with the UFC to develop a video game, the UFC tried to get one with the biggest sports video game developer, EA Sports. Dana said that EA Sports didn't think MMA was a real sport and wouldn't meet with him.

Now EA Sports has decided to make a MMA video game hot off the heels of THQ's success in the MMA video game genre. Dana in response is that he is now at war with EA Sports and has flat out said that ANY fighter who agrees to be in that game will be banned from the UFC....period.

List of fighters so far who will appear in the game...
Nick Diaz
Mohammed "King Mo" Lawal
Jason "Mayhem" Miller
Jake Shields 
Randy Couture

Damn!! I was hoping one day Nick Diaz would be back in the UFC and I was looking forward to King Mo making the switch from fighting in Japan to making his way to the UFC.  I actually can't blame Dana on this one here.  I would be the same way.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15490/ufc...esponsible-for-current-mma-video-game-war.mma


----------



## MJS (Jul 13, 2009)

Randy!!!  Hmm...I wonder how thats going to effect his return to the ring in, what was it, UFC 102?


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 13, 2009)

MJS said:


> Randy!!! Hmm...I wonder how thats going to effect his return to the ring in, what was it, UFC 102?


 
This came up during the whole court session between Randy & UFC.  As a part of the settlement, Randy was allowed to be in it.


----------

